

New Grant Morrison Comic Shows Santa as Sexy Shaman. Is This Accurate? - rshrsh
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/here-comes-santa-that-sexy-shaman

======
tosseraccount
That does appears to be an authentic picture of Santa.

